# What is USP Mineral Oil?



## dharbert (Jun 13, 2002)

I have been trying to find FGMO in my area and the only thing that I can find is USP Mineral Oil used as a laxative. Is this the same thing? I only have two hives of bees and I really don't need to buy a whole gallon from STE.

Thanks

Dave

[This message has been edited by dharbert (edited July 18, 2002).]


----------



## donaldmc49 (Jun 11, 2002)

Yes, FGMO and Minerial Oil, USP is one and the same thing.
I am a Pharmacist- I looked up Minerial Oil, USP in the texts- It has the same recommended sp. gravity as FGMO.


----------



## margot (Jun 25, 2001)

I found two different brands of mineral oil, and both had added "stabilizers". One of these was vitamin E, and the other was unfamiliar -- a chemical that began with "t". Would these additives make any difference?


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
I am sure that vitamin E would not cause any harmful effects.
I have no idea what the other "t" substance would be, hence I would not use it, at least until someone tells us what the "t" means and if it in fact would or would not do any damage to the bees or bee products.
Happy beekeeping to all.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## rickman (May 16, 2001)

Hello,

I just looked at the label of a bottle of FGMO from a drugstore that is in my cabinet. The stabilizer in it is tocopherois, whatever that is.

Rick


----------



## rickman (May 16, 2001)

Hello again,

After posting the last reply, I did some web surfing and found out that tocopherois is a form of vitamin e that is derived from mixed vegatable oils. It is used in vitamins and also as a food preservative. Therefore I would think that it should be totally safe. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.

Rick


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
Vitamin E is no problem as an additive for FGMO. Iportant factors to consider are odor and taste.If I were to buy FGMO I would make sure that it is odor/taste free. Some of the mineral oil sold at drugstore have perfume added to it. This kind of oil is definitely not acceptable for use in hives because the perfume in it would transfer to the wax and hence to the honey.
At the start of my research work I used to buy FGMO from Pharmor pharmacies and it was odor free. I suppose that many of that type of drugstore would carry odor free mineral oil.
Best regards.
Pedro


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

hi Dave
I use cannola oil for yrs found it to work very well for me its in your super market.
I also use wintergreen oils too. no mites
you can use this oil mixed with your honey and apply it to top bars,

Don


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Some mineral oil sold in hardware stores is used to treat butcher block cutting surfaces and may have additives. Never bought any.

Dickm


----------

